# My sky tonight



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I understand some of you haven´t seen the sky without cloud for a while.
This is what I have seen for 2 nights, with full moon.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it dark there already? Broad daylight here. A few wisps of cloud and a bit of a breeze, only around 12 degrees though. Cold.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It wasn´t quite dark Alan, but 10 mins later it was.
Last night at 11pm I wish I could have taken a shot, I tried, but it didn´t work, full moon with a whisp of thin white cloud, the moon shone through the cloud and had a halo around it with coloured outline. I love the sky, it´s always changing.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too. Unfortunately there are two street lights on the road outside at either end of our garden so it only gets dark enough to see the sky when they go faulty, which does happen several times a year.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Two of mine from 17th December - hope they don't count as being off topic


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We also had a brilliant sunset 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It was misty here during the night but it cleared in time for me to see the moon in the West this morning. Beautiful. You seem to have similar skies to our East Anglian ones Jan?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

North West France 08.15 this morning bright clear and chilly 2°


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> North West France 08.15 this morning bright clear and chilly 2°


On the second picture if you wind in you can see his house, he must have gone to bed coz he sleeps in the daytime. >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

baldlygo said:


> Two of mine from 17th December - hope they don't count as being off topic


I don´t understand why your moon is not full as well :frown2: I thought we would all have a full moon.

Oh silly me, you said it was taken 17th not in the last 2 nights, the date on your camera is wrong as it says 30.12.2020.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here it was last night, unfortunately the circle around him is not as clear as it should be, but you get the idea.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I don´t understand why your moon is not full as well :frown2: I thought we would all have a full moon.
> 
> Oh silly me, you said it was taken 17th not in the last 2 nights, the date on your camera is wrong as it says 30.12.2020.


The date that is shown on the picture is the date it was uploaded to the site, not camera's date.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> I don´t understand why your moon is not full as well :frown2: I thought we would all have a full moon.
> 
> Oh silly me, you said it was taken 17th not in the last 2 nights, the date on your camera is wrong as it says 30.12.2020.


I often crop my pictures and the forum shows the date of the crop - The original would have the correct camera date :smile2:

Correction - As John says - it is the upload date showing not data from the picture. :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

See my signature :laugh: Thats my first for today, probably be others.


----------

